# Bylly Jole By Pawpawsailor



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I got a new shooter. It flips pie-anos for a living.
https://www.youtube....h?v=0Y3ubfPzbPM






Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great vid man, love watchin em, and those PFS are some sweet shooters, Perry does fantastic work....


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Grassyass, migo. No thing but a Chokoloskee chicken wing. Love Paw's work, and I love whopping stuff with it.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

And ya do it well my friend...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice addition to the collection! And some mighty fine shootin' there too.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You sure chased that can away,good job!

That's one classy looking slinger you got there too.

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great addition tonthe family! He does awesome work!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ha ha so nice that video,and that slingy ,sooooo sweat


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Paw and the Cap...great team!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

F-YEAH.


----------

